# MAC - Vera Collection - March 2012



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Place all your *MAC and Vera Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC and Vera collection* for the latest spicy dish: MAC x Vera Neumann Discussion


----------



## goldilocks88 (Feb 1, 2012)

Industrial and Undercurrent pearlglide liners.

  	(The lippie swatch is Enchantee from S3/C3)


----------



## afulton (Feb 2, 2012)

Butterfly Party Pigment Stack




  	Aloha Pigment Stack


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to see the Confetti Plushglass....those Aloha pigment are unbelieveable! LOVE!


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 2, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I want to see the Confetti Plushglass....*those Aloha pigment are unbelieveable! LOVE!*



 	I agree. I think I'm liking the Aloha swatches better than the Butterfly Party swatches when I originally had my mind set that if I had to buy just one I'd go with BP but I don't know now.


----------



## shaglam (Feb 2, 2012)

Aloha crushed metallic pigment stack-




  	Naughty Saute Lipstick 




  	more on the launch party at my blog: 
*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aloha Crushed Metallic Pigment








  	Sunday Afternoon






  	Flower Fantasy


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 7, 2012)

Industrial Pearlglide Eyeliner Swatch from Blog


----------



## soco210 (Mar 15, 2012)

Butterfly Party Crushed Metallic Pigment









  	Plushglass






  	L-R: Fashion Fanatic, Confetti, On A Holiday

  	Fashion Fanatic




  	Confetti




  	On A Holiday


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Lord It Up Pearlglide








  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

lolove it all 
  	anyone wanna sell theirs to me lol


----------

